# My meth lab..



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm sure I'm not alone here, but does anyone else seem to have the same outcome when trying to capture "bad ass" pics of your retrievers on the job? This photo was taken of me running my dog, Nitro, this afternoon... Don't laugh, he's a bit special. ;-)


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome! It is a great pic. He looks possessed


----------



## Keith Draper (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats funny he looks just like the dog in the cartoon


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

What a great picture, that was my big laugh for the day.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

The sad thing is, I have plenty more just like it!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool Pic!!!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I can beat that (maybe). We call photos like this "psycho dog". I've been thinking about having the top one blown up and posting it on my front door.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

HPL said:


>


You must have done something to piss him off right before the send!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

oneshotlu said:


> You must have done something to piss him off right before the send!


As we all know, that's just the ports opening up as the turbo kicks in to get the O2 needed for hyper drive. I think what really makes the shot is the position of the front paws and the fact that he needed a bit of a trim on the toenails (of course, the pearly whites and the black eyes don't hurt either).


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Good pics boyz and girls....


Richard


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

I would hate to be a wounded duck and that be the last thing I see


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Those are all great pics. Great way to start the day laughing


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

Great pics; it's hard to look cool running through knee deep water. Just try it...


----------



## PHRGold (Sep 23, 2013)

Great pics. I love the "Meth Lab" caption. Made me laugh.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

HPL said:


> I think I can beat that (maybe).



sorry, from my chair oneshotlu has legs up on you........


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

great photos, thanks for the grins


----------



## Ghadarits (Jan 21, 2013)

That's funny I have a pile of the same type pics. I get one good pic for every 25 I take.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

These are too funny


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Let me throw mine in there ....


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike Sale said:


> Let me throw mine in there ....




The eyes!! The eyes!! Those crrraaazy eyes!!!


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

I know , I had my niece come over and take some pictures and we got two like that. It kinda creeped everyone out ! lol


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome "psycho dog" pics! Would like to get one of my dog some day.


----------



## Ghadarits (Jan 21, 2013)

Daniel J Simoens said:


>


Daniel can I post this on another forum? Its too funny not to share.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

Ghadarits said:


> That's funny I have a pile of the same type pics. I get one good pic for every 25 I take.


I'm happy to know I'm not the only one. I've got tons of them... I always thought I was just terrible at taking good pictures! My boyfriend actually took this one, he was so happy it was my dog and not his! Now I'm on a mission to get one like this of his dog.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

oneshotlu said:


> I'm happy to know I'm not the only one. I've got tons of them... I always thought I was just terrible at taking good pictures! My boyfriend actually took this one, he was so happy it was my dog and not his! Now I'm on a mission to get one like this of his dog.


Clearly, it's not THAT difficult. What I would do is put the dog on sit. Position the photographer between the dog and the bumper, just very slightly off to one side of the dog's anticipated path. Have the sun behind the photographer's back. Have the handler step off to the side out of frame (same side as the photographer) (keeping the dog on stay). If using a canon camera set the autofocus on "AIservo" and the drive on continuous high. Get focused on the dog and get your finger on the shutter release. Give a signal to send the dog *simultaneously* pressing and HOLDING the shutter release. Reset, repeat. What you are really looking for is the shot as the dog jumps forward off the line. You will want to be relatively close to the dog so that the dog is nearly filling the frame. Show us the results.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

HPL said:


> Clearly, it's not THAT difficult. What I would do is put the dog on sit. Position the photographer between the dog and the bumper, just very slightly off to one side of the dog's anticipated path. Have the sun behind the photographer's back. Have the handler step off to the side out of frame (same side as the photographer) (keeping the dog on stay). If using a canon camera set the autofocus on "AIservo" and the drive on continuous high. Get focused on the dog and get your finger on the shutter release. Give a signal to send the dog *simultaneously* pressing and HOLDING the shutter release. Reset, repeat. What you are really looking for is the shot as the dog jumps forward off the line. You will want to be relatively close to the dog so that the dog is nearly filling the frame. Show us the results.


I'll report back soon!


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

You know...if we TRY to get that "crazy" shot, maybe we can get some shots that are actually "good"


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Ghadarits said:


> Daniel can I post this on another forum? Its too funny not to share.


feel free. it's not my image, just something I've seen before.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Cedarswamp said:


> You know...if we TRY to get that "crazy" shot, maybe we can get some shots that are actually "good"



I thought my shots WERE good. I like that drive.


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

Great thread. Those pics are awesome.


----------



## ks_hunting (Dec 10, 2013)

We need more meth lab pics in this thread!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I only have a side view....


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Todd Caswell said:


>


all great pics, and this one cracks me up....


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Todd Caswell said:


>



So Todd, who snatched its scooter away?

HPL


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Todd, I'm not poking at you or the dog, but is that a lab? The coat looks unlike the labs I have seen.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Mike Sale said:


> Let me throw mine in there ....


 Your pic reminds me of the old black and white Frankenstein movie…”IT’S ALIVE!!!!!...IT’S ALIVE!!!!”…LOL


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

HPL said:


> Todd, I'm not poking at you or the dog, but is that a lab? The coat looks unlike the labs I have seen.


Yep that's Libby all 50 pounds of her, a water entry like no other on marks and blinds, she hits the water so hard she will flip over azz end over the front from time to time...Have a Beaver pond I won't hunt her in because of the under water hazards


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

Those are greats pics!


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh man those were great! I needed a good laugh today! Some of them are so funny they look photo shopped!


----------



## WPS (Jun 14, 2014)

Those are hilarious pics but Todd, that Libby is a beautiful dog!!! Great shots of her!


----------



## dbonham (Jul 27, 2014)

My girlfriend got this picture of my little wild eyed guy on his first beach trip today
.


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

Those are some great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1redneck1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Love the intensity , in the pictures.


----------



## 1redneck1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Trying to post s picture


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

1redneck1 said:


> Trying to post s picture


Go to photobucket, load the photo in there, copy the link that photobucket provides, paste THAT link here and then we will be able to see the photo.


----------



## 1redneck1 (Nov 30, 2014)

HPL said:


> Go to photobucket, load the photo in there, copy the link that photobucket provides, paste THAT link here and then we will be able to see the photo.


Still working on the teck savy side of life LOL.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

1redneck1 said:


> Still working on the teck savy side of life LOL.


Photobucket is free and is probably the best way to get images to show on this board.


----------



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

*meth lab*

My young dog Splash pheasant hunting


----------



## retrieverman (May 20, 2009)

That is one happy dog for sure


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

Still love this thread, we need more meth lab pics!


----------

